# Brand New 23rs-tt Newbies



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

After MUCH searching and many nights on the laptop with the wife, we finally made our decision. We were Pop-Up owners and were fed up with the usual condensation, Popping up and down, etc. We absolutely can't wait to get out there. DD and DS are so excited. DD who is three keeps saying, "When are we going camping??" Doesn't quite understand the season thing yet.








Like I have read in some of the posts, we had a dealer that was so great to work with, it was almost scary. Holman Motors is right near us and they couldn't have treated us better. We picked it up on Jan. 6th and now it has a bit of snow on the top.








Hopefully we can participate in some of the rallys down the road and meet some of the fine Outback owners.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats Brad. Hope you enjoy your new OB.

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome Brad and congrats on the new Outback. Like many on here, I also moved from a pop up. You will never look back.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Brad, welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you with us.









Mark


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I am also a former 'pop-upper' and we will never go back!! Outback all the way! Congrats!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi from one newbie to another!







We too are former popup owners, and like you have a new but so far unused Outback. We are patiently waiting the arrival of spring so we can go on our maiden voyage.

I have found a lot of great info on this site, and I'm sure you will too.

Cheryl


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome, we went from a tent to the Outback.

Enjoy and happy camping!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the group!









Jeff


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

We are soon to be proud owners of a 23RS too (we just ordered ours). We will then be able to consider ourselves former pop-uppers as well. Before that we tent camped and before that we backpacked (which is our absolute favorite!). But it's amazing how comfort becomes so important as we get older!
While we won't get rid of our backpacking gear, because we want our 3 year old to experience how wonderful it is (at least once), we sure are excited about creating some wonderful memories for him in our new Outback.

We are also looking forward to future participation in this great group of Outbackers!









Tammy


----------



## nails2001 (Dec 29, 2006)

We just came back from the Spokane rv show last week and were scared to go fearing we might find something better ,but much to our suprise there was non better than our 25RSS. Welcome to the group and happy camping. We couldn't wait and took ours out in the snow anyway!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

to 'Brad' and 'goneflyfishin' (LOVE the name!!!!)

We are former wilderness tenters (and backpackers) and LOVE the comfort of the Outback. It did take a little time to get comfy with the idea of lights, heat, and plumbing being within easy reach at 3am.....but after that first night of NOT having to even find shoes (let alone get dressed (even partially), find the flashlight, scramble out the door on all 4s...)....we were instantly "used to it"...no problem!!!









As for "comfort being so important as we get older"... we discovered that we could GET comfortable (now that we are older) and that we COULD get a full night's sleep without the sharp edge of a branch or rock always landing in just the wrong spot...

Welcome to the tribe! Glad you've joined us!!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations, Brad, DW, and 2.5 kids! You will NOT miss cranking the (*&$ popup - promise. I still think that's what's wrong with my back. The manufacturers could at least put the crank up so you could stand and do it....

We got so tired of building our little house once we got to the campsite. And it was pretty much useless for lunch or potty stops for little ones. You are gonna love it!

Sluggo


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Many on here came along the same route - tent to pop-up to TT. I thought there was a poll about that sometime ago but I could not find it. Oh well.

We camped in two popups for 14 years - year round. So much condensation in the Winter I would get rained on in the ends.







The Outback is amazing so far as condensation is concerned. You're going to be amazed at the difference.

Scott


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats on the 23RS.







And Welcome to the forum.

DW fell in love with the white cabinets and the floor plan of the 23RS.









Planning our fourth weekender since last Oct.







That season thing is a little different in California.









Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the cult.......I mean site!!!

Congrads on the new Outback!!!!

Check the rally thread and see if there is a rally in your area.

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Brad
















to Outbackers! 

Congratulations on your new 23rs!
Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the kind welcome. We have three trips scheduled but definately will need a warm up trip to one of our local nearby favorites. We have to get used to all the bells and whistles. My wife is so funny. She says she still wants to try not to use the toilet "too much" or take a shower "too much". I'm like, why did we buy the &*%$ thing. Trust me, I will be doing both and loving it. 
Any first timer checklists that you would suggest. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Brad said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind welcome. We have three trips scheduled but definately will need a warm up trip to one of our local nearby favorites. We have to get used to all the bells and whistles. My wife is so funny. She says she still wants to try not to use the toilet "too much" or take a shower "too much". I'm like, why did we buy the &*%$ thing. Trust me, I will be doing both and loving it.
> Any first timer checklists that you would suggest. Any info is much appreciated.


LOL! Yeah, we said the same thing....we'll use the campground facilities. And then it rained...and there sat this little room INSIDE - in the warm, dry place - she'll get over it









As for "the list" - not only are you campers, but you have been "Pop-uppers"...you need the same stuff (but have room for more...and that's another discussion re: weight, etc.). You might consider packing the same level of stuff from your pop-up days and camping in your driveway...or, if that's not possible, someplace else close to home so that - if you forget something that your really do need - its an easy trip to get it. Just my .02!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Brad to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS nice model
like Judi stated with what to put int it
You'll always find more things to put in it down the road

Don


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome brad.
you will love the 23rs. ive had the 23rs 3 yrs now. 
i have a few mod that will only apply to the 23rs. email me and i can give you a few ideas.
enjoy the new camper.
campingnut18


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to OUTBACKERS.com*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Brad!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! You and your family are going to love it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> welcome brad.
> you will love the 23rs. ive had the 23rs 3 yrs now.
> i have a few mod that will only apply to the 23rs. email me and i can give you a few ideas.
> enjoy the new camper.
> campingnut18


welcome to outbackers, btw we are also new 23 rs- went from tents to tt. Maybe u could post those mods that u did as there seems to be many new 23 rs owners. Thanks


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> to 'Brad' and 'goneflyfishin' (LOVE the name!!!!)
> 
> We are former wilderness tenters (and backpackers) and LOVE the comfort of the Outback. It did take a little time to get comfy with the idea of lights, heat, and plumbing being within easy reach at 3am.....but after that first night of NOT having to even find shoes (let alone get dressed (even partially), find the flashlight, scramble out the door on all 4s...)....we were instantly "used to it"...no problem!!!
> 
> ...


 YEAH! What she said! Except that old thing. I am not sure what that is all about....yet. And Wolfie, you're not old....really. Okay a bit seasoned, maybe a little crusty here and there but OLD! Ha! Come on!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome Brad and congratulations on the new 23RS. They only sell the 23RS to most intelligent people. We did the same thing had a pop-up for several years and then moved to to the 23RS and we love it. We have so much fun camping in it and keep wondering when we will wake up and be back in our old test trailer.







I hope you and the family have as much fun in your TT as we do.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your new OB. We are also fairly new Outbackers as well, moving up from the tent trailer thing. We don't miss it at all! Only purchased our 21rs in Nov, but have taken it out for the first time already. We can't wait to go again. 
Just make sure you keep a paper and pen in your TT for the lists you will be making!
Have Fun!
Chabbie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Brad said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind welcome. We have three trips scheduled but definately will need a warm up trip to one of our local nearby favorites. We have to get used to all the bells and whistles. My wife is so funny. She says she still wants to try not to use the toilet "too much" or take a shower "too much". I'm like, why did we buy the &*%$ thing. Trust me, I will be doing both and loving it.
> Any first timer checklists that you would suggest. Any info is much appreciated.


Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Where are you from? I don't see it in your sig.

Sounds like you and your wife are really excited to go camping. You should make the first camping trip in your driveway. I know, it sounds silly, but having the house right there for the "wish I had" and "opp, we forgot...".

One more thing. Do your back a HUGE favor and purchase some "Memory Foam" for the bed. While I LOVE my Outback...the concrete slab they call a mattress sucks. I added mine after the first trip and now sleep almost better then at home. Overstocked.com normally has some great deals on them...$99 for any size. Get the California King and then add the extra to the bunk beds...kids will be happy too.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Brad said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind welcome. We have three trips scheduled but definately will need a warm up trip to one of our local nearby favorites. We have to get used to all the bells and whistles. My wife is so funny. She says she still wants to try not to use the toilet "too much" or take a shower "too much". I'm like, why did we buy the &*%$ thing. Trust me, I will be doing both and loving it.
> Any first timer checklists that you would suggest. Any info is much appreciated.


Ha! I sound just like your wife, and my DH sounds just like you. We usually dry camp, so we don't have access to any other "facilities", but he says that since we have the toilet & shower, he's gonna use it. Hopefully we never have to leave camp mid-holiday to dump the tanks! But I suppose it would only happen once...









When you take your warm up trip, make sure you have a pen & paper in the OB. That way you can write down anything you forgot. The first time we went out in our popup I forgot so many things. As far as checklists go, I just googled 'camping checklist'...there are tons out there. I printed out a few and from them made up my own.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I updated my profile... I am still getting used to this stuff. Oregon camper, you can see I am in Cincinnati, Ohio. My sister is out in Portland, OR. She is a Vet for a many different clinics. They are doing some major renovations on their Log Cabin out there and are thinking of getting a camper to live in while the house is out of commission.







Maybe I can talk them into getting an Outback!








This is by far, a way better site than the PUP site. You all have such great topics and Ideas. Campingnut, I will definately take you up on the offer. Look for an e-mail in the near future. I know for one, I need to get a Hitch on the back of the TT. Gotta get the bikes there somehow.







I have seen a lot of nice mods, just need to get myself some measurements or get to the nearest welder.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Brad,

Welcome to the site, and congratulations on the Outback.

We too upgraded from a Popup. What a difference.

Rita


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

watervalleykampers said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind welcome. We have three trips scheduled but definately will need a warm up trip to one of our local nearby favorites. We have to get used to all the bells and whistles. My wife is so funny. She says she still wants to try not to use the toilet "too much" or take a shower "too much". I'm like, why did we buy the &*%$ thing. Trust me, I will be doing both and loving it.
> Any first timer checklists that you would suggest. Any info is much appreciated.


Ha! I sound just like your wife, and my DH sounds just like you. We usually dry camp, so we don't have access to any other "facilities", but he says that since we have the toilet & shower, he's gonna use it. Hopefully we never have to leave camp mid-holiday to dump the tanks! But I suppose it would only happen once...









When you take your warm up trip, make sure you have a pen & paper in the OB. That way you can write down anything you forgot. The first time we went out in our popup I forgot so many things. As far as checklists go, I just googled 'camping checklist'...there are tons out there. I printed out a few and from them made up my own. [/quote] I have one word for both of you - HONEYPOT.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind welcome. We have three trips scheduled but definately will need a warm up trip to one of our local nearby favorites. We have to get used to all the bells and whistles. My wife is so funny. She says she still wants to try not to use the toilet "too much" or take a shower "too much". I'm like, why did we buy the &*%$ thing. Trust me, I will be doing both and loving it.
> Any first timer checklists that you would suggest. Any info is much appreciated.


Ha! I sound just like your wife, and my DH sounds just like you. We usually dry camp, so we don't have access to any other "facilities", but he says that since we have the toilet & shower, he's gonna use it. Hopefully we never have to leave camp mid-holiday to dump the tanks! But I suppose it would only happen once...









When you take your warm up trip, make sure you have a pen & paper in the OB. That way you can write down anything you forgot. The first time we went out in our popup I forgot so many things. As far as checklists go, I just googled 'camping checklist'...there are tons out there. I printed out a few and from them made up my own. [/quote] I have one word for both of you - HONEYPOT.
[/quote]
Is that the 5 gallon variety???









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind welcome. We have three trips scheduled but definately will need a warm up trip to one of our local nearby favorites. We have to get used to all the bells and whistles. My wife is so funny. She says she still wants to try not to use the toilet "too much" or take a shower "too much". I'm like, why did we buy the &*%$ thing. Trust me, I will be doing both and loving it.
> Any first timer checklists that you would suggest. Any info is much appreciated.


Ha! I sound just like your wife, and my DH sounds just like you. We usually dry camp, so we don't have access to any other "facilities", but he says that since we have the toilet & shower, he's gonna use it. Hopefully we never have to leave camp mid-holiday to dump the tanks! But I suppose it would only happen once...









When you take your warm up trip, make sure you have a pen & paper in the OB. That way you can write down anything you forgot. The first time we went out in our popup I forgot so many things. As far as checklists go, I just googled 'camping checklist'...there are tons out there. I printed out a few and from them made up my own.

[/quote] I have one word for both of you - HONEYPOT.
[/quote]
Is that the 5 gallon variety???









Dan








[/quote]

I think he meant HoneyBUCKET.


----------

